# hamburg I sfdw 2010



## Tracer (26. November 2009)

hola amigos y amigas!

nach der alte tradition von harry (rabbit).
es wird mal wieder Zeit sich auf ein Bierchen zu treffen und sich gegenseitig auf die neue Saison Heiss zu machen oder einfach nur mal wieder über Bikes zu fachsimpeln!

termin: sa. 09.01.10
ort: bolero hamburg harburg
add: Neue Str. 24 / 21073 Hamburg
zeit: 19 uhr

nun bekundet mal alle euer interesse, damit wir wissen, wie groß der tisch sein muß, der zu reservieren ist.

hasta la vista amigos!
willy


----------



## hoedsch (26. November 2009)

Ja, und trag doch mal einen LMB ein.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2009)

Dabei, mit Daggi!


----------



## Stemmel (26. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dabei, mit Daggi!



Wusste ich zwar noch nicht , aber geht i.O.!


----------



## Sanz (26. November 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos y amigas!
> 
> nach der alte tradition von harry (rabbit).
> es wird mal wieder Zeit sich auf ein Bierchen zu treffen und sich gegenseitig auf die neue Saison Heiss zu machen oder einfach nur mal wieder über Bikes zu fachsimpeln!
> ...



Als wenn du Bier trinkst Trotzdem mal wieder nett.
Ich bin dabei. Silvi sicher auch.

Andre


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2009)

Schön, dass du es wirklich in die Hand genommen hast! 

Mit mir kannst du auch rechnen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Silvi (27. November 2009)

Hola Willy, que tal?

Wenn wir einen Caipirinha zusammen trinken bin ich dabei. Und mit Andre musst Du mindestens ein Bier trinken.
Ich schätze, das wird lustig und eine schwere Aufgabe für Dich 

Silvi


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. November 2009)

Silvi schrieb:


> Hola Willy, que tal?
> 
> Wenn wir einen Caipirinha zusammen trinken bin ich dabei. Und mit Andre musst Du mindestens ein Bier trinken.
> Ich schätze, das wird lustig und eine schwere Aufgabe für Dich
> ...



MoinMoin

......das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen,das Bier trink ich mit...einer sitzt links der andere rechts und einer gegenüber,dann kann er das Bier nicht heimlich wegkippen...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (28. November 2009)

so, ich rechne fest mit:
1.kiwi 8
2.silvi
3.sanz
4.shiver
5.john rico
6.stemmel
7.manni 1599
8.hoedsch


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2009)

Ich hatte doch für uns vorhin auch zugesagt 

Robert


----------



## OBRADY (28. November 2009)

Hallo Willi....

Schöne Idee.Janny und ich kommen auch.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch für uns vorhin auch zugesagt
> 
> Robert



 Dann ist Escheburg ja groß vertreten! Prozentual an der Einwohnerdichte gemessen zumindest.


----------



## Kono (30. November 2009)

Dabei.


----------



## Tracer (4. Dezember 2009)

9. catsoft
10. chrissie
11. obrady
12. janny
13. kono

weiter so


----------



## Rabbit (10. Dezember 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> nach der alte tradition von harry (rabbit).


Ola!

Ich will mich ja nicht mit falschen Federn schmücken und daher klar stellen dass zumindest der Begriff sfdw nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist. Der kam von den Berlinern und wer hier im Forum mal danach sucht wird auch die "Auflösung" bekommen, wofür das steht ;-)

Da der Willy so nett war mich auf dieses Treffen hinzuweisen und ich mich durchaus freuen würde euch "Nasen" mal alle wiederzusehen werde ich mal versuchen vorbeizuschauen. Ich werde dann aber meinen Sohn mitbringen müssen da er an diesem Wochenende seinen "Wochenend-Papa" besucht.

Ich habe bei der Gelegenheit dann auch gleich mal mein Profilbild hier aktualisiert um euch nochmal in Erinnerung zu bringen auf welchem Bike ich mich in den letzten Jahren rumgetrieben habe.

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann im Januar mal wieder.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Beppo (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,
wir sind auch dabei...

14. Uta
15. Beppo

...schöne Weihnachten und einen netten Rutsch in Richting 2010....

Sodenn,
Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (22. Dezember 2009)

Beppo schrieb:


> Klasse, da freue ich mich sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (25. Dezember 2009)

16 Marec... auch mal wieder...


----------



## werneson (25. Dezember 2009)

Melde mich hiermit als Nr. 17 an
Gruß Frank


----------



## Putcho (4. Januar 2010)

Nr 18!!
LG
Putcho


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (4. Januar 2010)

Ich dann 19!


----------



## Smash (7. Januar 2010)

Die Nr. 20 mache ich mal rund! Freue mich schon...


----------



## Beppo (9. Januar 2010)

Sorry,
leider ist uns spontan etwas dazwischen gekommen...
Nr. 14 + 15 fehlen nachher. 

Viel Spaß Euch allen 
Bis denn
Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (9. Januar 2010)

Menno.....


----------



## helgeb (9. Januar 2010)

Felix und ich werden die Nrn. 14 u. 15 mit etwa einer Stunde Verspätung auffüllen.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (9. Januar 2010)

Ich komme auch später!


----------



## Janny (9. Januar 2010)

Hm, schon nach 19 Uhr. Falls das noch jemand liest - wir sind verhindert. Trinkt einen für uns mit.
Bis denne
A & J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (9. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank an Willy, dass er die Orga übernommen hat.

Da zeigt sich doch, dass man einfach nur einen Ort und eine Zeit bestimmen muss, und alle kommen! Und dass ohne lange Abstimmungen und Diskussionen!


----------



## Tracer (10. Januar 2010)

hier, ein paar eindrücke!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin

Das war doch ein sehr netter Abend,schön mal wieder alte Gesichter wieder zu sehen,zu fachsimpeln beim Blick ins"alkoholfreie"Bierglas und äääh zu lästern...
Auch wenn einige leider schmerzlich vermisst wurden,das ist aber wohl eher"Daisys"Schuld gewesen(Die dusselige Kuh)!Ich hoffe es sind alle heile nach Haus gekommen?
Aber das wird ja nicht der letzte Sfdw gewesen sein....

Mönsch Rob,warum so schüchtern,ist dir in"Zivil"peinlich...?

Auf Bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2010)

Moin Nils!
Ich hab seid Anfang der 80ziger eine Abneigung gegen Photos.  Aber dafür bist du zu jung 

Robert

Edit sagt: War ein netter Abend, aber auch ein teurer. Hab jetzt einen Deal mit Chris DK


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Edit sagt: War ein netter Abend, aber auch ein teurer. Hab jetzt einen Deal mit Chris DK




 *HANF ?!?*


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2010)

Jupp  

Dafür muss der DK SSp wieder gehen... Hab einfach keinen Platz mehr!

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Nils!
> Ich hab seid Anfang der 80ziger eine Abneigung gegen Photos.  Aber dafür bist du zu jung
> 
> Robert
> ...




Aaaaach,soooo alt und unfotogen bist du doch nun auch nicht(zumindest siehst du nicht so aus,auch wenn du in der Masterkategorie startest)und sooo jung bin ich nun auch nicht mehr,auch wenn ich noch so aussehe...das liegt nur daran,das ich meine Falten da versteck,wo die Sonne nie scheint....

Kann Manni dir als alter Escheburger Kollege nicht mit etwas Platz aushelfen??

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Stemmel (12. Januar 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Kann Manni dir als alter Escheburger Kollege nicht mit etwas Platz aushelfen??
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Kapazität unseres Kellers auch beschränkt ist und jetzt nur noch eines kommen darf, wenn eines geht - aber das sage ich glaube ich schon seit 3 Jahren.... 

Und vor vier Jahren passten auch mehr Räder in Roberts Keller. Oder ist Euer Keller etwa geschrumpft?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2010)

@ Nils: Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr dieses dunkle Kapitel der Geschichte nicht in der Schule behandelt habt. Es ging nicht um ein Aussehen 

@Stemmel: Wer hat bloss den Keller geschrumpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Januar 2010)

ups,ich wollt dir auch nicht zu nahe treten....,da steh ich wohl auf dem Schlauch oder ich hab nicht aufgepasst...klär doch mal bitte den Kleinen auf!Wie dunkel isses denn?

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Uuuuaah,war dat frisch heut....Trails Richtung Aumühle sind fast unfahrbar....mehr Schnee darfs nich werden!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Januar 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Kapazität unseres Kellers auch beschränkt ist und jetzt nur noch eines kommen darf, wenn eines geht - aber das sage ich glaube ich schon seit 3 Jahren....
> 
> Und vor vier Jahren passten auch mehr Räder in Roberts Keller. Oder ist Euer Keller etwa geschrumpft?




Papperlapapp....Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte....zur Not gehts in die Wohnung!

Grüße

Nils


----------

